# DIY - room divider



## MICK66 (Sep 28, 2005)

I'm enlarging my 45 gal thats in a room divider wall to a 83L x 24H x 12W plywood tank. So 2 sides will be 3/8 in. glass and I'm using 3/4 plywood framing for the glass with plywood framing on the inside top of the tank for morre support. The question is with it being 2 sides of glass should there be any outside middle of the glass support?


----------



## fabulousfat5 (Mar 9, 2006)

Are you going to aquire another 45 for all this glass?? I'm a little confused about your design, but from what you are describing I will say you need some more bracing/support. Where in jersey are ya? just so happens I have a 45 I dont know what to do with.


----------



## MICK66 (Sep 28, 2005)

I'm in Roxbury Twp,NJ. I am purchasing 2 pieces of glass. According to Garfs website I wouldn't need more bracing but that is for a single view side tank.


----------



## MalawiLover (Sep 12, 2006)

Having glass on opposite sides does not affect the requirement of either piece. If the glass you have is rated for the height and volume of water you need, then doing the same thing on the opposite side is just fine. You just have to treat each side as if it was the only viewing window.


----------



## MICK66 (Sep 28, 2005)

Thanks, thats what I thought also. Plus with the width only being 12" it shouldn't too much of a worry. Now I just have to work out how I am going to squeeze in the diy filtration underneath since the width of the wall is only approx 14" wide.


----------



## MalawiLover (Sep 12, 2006)

You could always to it from the end with a canister or two.

This is a plan I am going to do in the future for a shellie tank to be behind a sofa as a room divider.


















The side piece where the hoses from the canister are hidden in only 3 inches deep, and the whole shibang in 1 1/2 inches wider than the tank itself (1/2 in plywood and trim on each side).

I am going to use an XP1 (its going to be a 30 gal long shellie tank). The spray bar will push the waterr along the top and down the far short side wall, across the shell bed and blow all the poop and stuff to the intake, at the bottom under the bar. It will be barely visible. I will also use an inline heater so there will be nothing in the tank.


----------



## MICK66 (Sep 28, 2005)

Thats what I currently have, the canister is underneath with the lines running up the side in the wall. I was just thinking of doing a DIY filter (possibly wet/dry) but if I can't figure it out I will stick with the canister and just add another one to the other end.


----------



## MalawiLover (Sep 12, 2006)

Well you could do a wet/dry. If you are building it yourself, you can make it as slim as needed. Plus there are a few slim-line models that should work too. Is your tank drilled? If not, don't you can put a HOT overflow on the end and put the return spray bar on the opposite end pointing downward diagonally to the bottom at the overflow end. Or if you use a check valve, you could take the return line down to the bottom with either UGJ or just put the spray bar at the bottom to move stuff up and across the tank.

My tank has an internal overflow (so its drilled) and I run the return from the sump into my UGJs. It works great. The water colomn continually move upe and over into the overflow. I have zero poo on the substrate (its black so would look horrible with orange strings).


----------



## imusuallyuseless (Dec 28, 2005)

You could consider drilling an internal overflow in the bottom of the plywood.


----------



## MalawiLover (Sep 12, 2006)

I totally forgot your were building the tank. You could easily make an internal overflow. The whole end of the tank could be a false wall and be the overflow. As long as you can access it from the top (fish like to jump in, at least mine juvies do). On that note, make sure it is big enough for the pipes, PLUS you hand (in a closed fist) and be able to shine a flashlight down there at the same time (trust me). Thats why I think the canisters would be easier...better access.


----------



## MICK66 (Sep 28, 2005)

I think I still have enough room on the ends to drill a whole for the overflows. There is a lally column there but I should be able to drill right or left of center on both ends. I could go with canisters but thats too easy  The overflows are not the hard part, its fitting some kind of wet/dry below. With the outside measurement of 14" minus 2x4's its a little tight.


----------



## MalawiLover (Sep 12, 2006)

With that narrow a space, you would have to do something the behind the background thing some people do. You just have to think vertically. Make the sump narrow, but increase the height of the bio media chamber, and make the sump long to get as much water volume as you can.

There are a few slim-line sumps that are around 9 or so inches wide. I think they might be by CPR or Ocean Clear.


----------



## MICK66 (Sep 28, 2005)

Has anyone here done a diy tank with 2 glass sides? I'm working on mine but was wondering why I have not seen any.


----------



## imusuallyuseless (Dec 28, 2005)

Probably just because it's more expensive to use glass on two sides.


----------



## MICK66 (Sep 28, 2005)

I was wondering when installing the glass how much space needs to be left at the end of the glass to the plywood side and whats the minimum amount of space the glass needs to adhere to?


----------



## MalawiLover (Sep 12, 2006)

I have seen people have the glass as the two large sides and 1 end (put together just like a normal all glass tank) and the bottom and 1 short side (being in the wall) are plywood.


----------



## imusuallyuseless (Dec 28, 2005)

I left 1/4" of space between the ends of the glass and the plywood. I think it really depends on if you're buying the glass custom cut or using glass from a tank you took apart. As for the ammount of space the glass needs to adhere to, not sure what's the minimum but most people have the glass overlap the frame 2" on each side.


----------



## MICK66 (Sep 28, 2005)

I might have to think of something because I started out with a 2" frame and now I'm down to 1 1/4 due to the 3/4 plywood overlap and I still have to put in 1/4 cement board which leaves me with 1" for glass with no gap between it and side of tank.


----------



## imusuallyuseless (Dec 28, 2005)

Soesn't sound like nearly enough to me, unless it's a fairly small tank, which i doubt :?


----------



## MICK66 (Sep 28, 2005)

I finally was able to take some pictures. All filled up and no leaks(fingures crossed)

test fit








test fit view from other side








glass install








glass installed on other side








top framing support installed








filled, put temporary decor in until things settle down


----------



## MalawiLover (Sep 12, 2006)

VERY, very nice. You have made my DIY heart beat faster. My girlfriend is going to shoot you.

But really, that looks awesome. Cannot wait to see what she looks like with fish and final decor.


----------



## MICK66 (Sep 28, 2005)

Thanks, I hear what your saying. My wife said she hasn't seen me all weekend because I have been working on this. I guess I owe her one.


----------



## imusuallyuseless (Dec 28, 2005)

Nice :thumb:

I honestly didn't realize it would be so thin  What did you end up sealing it with, and what did you decide for filtration???


----------



## MICK66 (Sep 28, 2005)

imusuallyuseless said:


> Nice :thumb:
> 
> I honestly didn't realize it would be so thin  What did you end up sealing it with, and what did you decide for filtration???


  I did it that way because I really don't have the room for anything bigger, its a foot wide. When I originally put the wall up when I finished the basement it was for a tall 45 gal that I had and it was a foot wide so I figured since the wall was already there and I didn't want to take up any more space on either side of the wall because the basement is small as it is.

I sealed the corners of the plywood with 3m marine caulk and put on concrete board on top off that and sealed that with 4 coats of drylock and then used GE1 caulk to seal that.

I'm am in the middle of doing a DIY wet/dry with the original 45 gal I took out of the wall.


----------



## Michael Menzer (May 16, 2005)

That's really cool. Post more pics.

Too bad you're a Jets fan...


----------



## MICK66 (Sep 28, 2005)

I'm still finishing the trim up now. should be done soon then I will post some more pics. Yes I am a Jets fan :? They are getting better :thumb:


----------



## MICK66 (Sep 28, 2005)

Well finally got the trim done. Here are some pics. The camera isn't the greatest.
















































[/quote]


----------



## fishwolfe (Mar 27, 2005)

that is verry cool 8) nice jib :thumb: :thumb:


----------



## bell (Dec 12, 2005)

nice stuff man


----------



## yelgnid (Jan 14, 2006)

That is soooooooo sweet :!:


----------



## blairo1 (May 7, 2006)

Awesome, well done!

Do I spy a pool table in the background? :lol: Watch those foul balls!!


----------



## MICK66 (Sep 28, 2005)

Don't even mention that with the pool balls, my 3 yr old came about a half inch from hitting the glass when I was installing it on the floor. Thanks all for the compliments


----------



## Michael Menzer (May 16, 2005)

Great job.


----------



## SublimeJason (Sep 14, 2005)

Wow Great Job!!! That Looks Very Nice!


----------



## bell (Dec 12, 2005)

nevermind, nice tank


----------



## non_compliance (Dec 4, 2008)

How do you clean it?!?!


----------



## SullyNJ (Nov 1, 2007)

non_compliance said:


> How do you clean it?!?!


One side has 3 openings at the top that are covered with a picture over each hole.


----------



## BinaryWhisper (May 5, 2006)

Really nice project.

I do agree about the pool balls though. One wild ball off a break and it will be time to start a new project.


----------



## SullyNJ (Nov 1, 2007)

BinaryWhisper said:


> Really nice project.
> 
> I do agree about the pool balls though. One wild ball off a break and it will be time to start a new project.


lol, well its over 2yrs now and not even a close call, knock on wood.  I will have to post recent picks because the decor is totally different now.


----------

